# Which trail cam to get?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

So I'm looking into buying a trail cam or two to aid me with next year's pre-season scouting. Never really paid much attention to them before so this is all really new to me. I was hoping to get some good opinions from you guys on what to get.

What trail cams are best in terms of quality, ease of use, durability and overall effectiveness? I'm not on an extremely tight budget but I'm not made out of money either so I would probably be shooting for something that's kind of in the middle of the road as far as price goes. Thanks in advance for any help you guys might be able to give me.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have had the opportunity to play with a bunch of the new models from 2011... of those I really like the Moultrie micro cams...the Spypoint Mini, and the Covert 3.0 is my favorite.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have a couple of Cuddeback Capture IR cameras and I love them. The only thing I dont like about them is they run on D cell batteries, the batteries usually last for a little over a month, even in cold temps. I would like to get a couple of the smaller cameras that run on AA batteries but I havent found one with the fast trigger speed. The 1/3 second trigger speed is awesome. I had a camera a couple of years ago that had a 1.5 second trigger time and I missed a bunch of animals or just had the back end of the animal.

Top of Utah- Whats the trigger speed on the Moultrie cams? I couldnt find it on the website.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the Covert trail cams?

My only question is, will the cam still function if there's no activated SIM card?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I absolutely love the Stealth Cam G42NG, got it back when they used to be cheaper. Fantastic video / images, battery life is amazing (Ran from last Oct to April on 1 set of battery's)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stealth-Ca...153352&hash=item56b817e6f9:g:vuIAAOSwUIxbso4k

-DallanC


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I absolutely love the Stealth Cam G42NG, got it back when they used to be cheaper. Fantastic video / images, battery life is amazing (Ran from last Oct to April on 1 set of battery's)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stealth-Ca...153352&hash=item56b817e6f9:g:vuIAAOSwUIxbso4k
> 
> -DallanC


 Bought a couple based on DallanC reviews and videos. I've like them this year as well

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. The quality is definitely there based off of your pics.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ive had a covert for the past fews years and its narrowly missed the garbage can 3 times due to my trouble junking something that may still provide some value to me despite its frustration. Worked fine the first year I had it. However, the last couple years I can count on filtering through at least 800 wind pics to get any pics of animals. I bought an apeman camera and when set in the same kinda spot as the covert takes very few wind pics. I liked the apeman so much I bought another one. I also recently bought a stealth cam per Dallans review also and so far I am happy with it. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

3arabians said:


> Ive had a covert for the past fews years and its narrowly missed the garbage can 3 times due to my trouble junking something that may still provide some value to me despite its frustration. Worked fine the first year I had it. However, the last couple years I can count on filtering through at least 800 wind pics to get any pics of animals. I bought an apeman camera and when set in the same kinda spot as the covert takes very few wind pics. I liked the apeman so much I bought another one. I also recently bought a stealth cam per Dallans review also and so far I am happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I was looking at the apeman originally.

With the Covert, would I need to pay for an activated SIM card or will it still function without one?

I definitely don't want active service year-round, would still be nice to have it function in the off months.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I dont have any experience with SIM cards. I had to actually look that up and wiki just let me know what that was. 

I use SD cards in all my cameras. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

SIM cards are what identify your phone with your phone carriers plan. A camera that uses SIM cards has internet / cell capability to upload pictures.




-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Moultree A30i. Best $100 camera IMO. good flash range, good pictures, easy to use, low profile, video option and multiple picture taking settings and I ran 4 months on 1 set of batteries and I still have 70% battery life..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

just realized this thread is a few years old......... but, still..


----------

